# Rig Making Forum??



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Does anyone in here think it would be a good idea to have a forum dedicated to sharing ideas and "how-to's" related to homemade rigs for all different species??


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

sounds good to me .


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Absolutely!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i know some would say that is what the bible section is for, but I think we should have one strictly dedicated to rig tieing


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I feel rigs are a subsection for the regional boards. Different rigs are used in different places for different reasons.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah so to conserve board space....why not make one forum for all of them.....also, if you think about it, we might all learn a few tricks from each other based on the different regions we live in.......all in the interest of EVERYONE catching more trophies!!


I would like Flea weigh in on this when he gets a chance.....I can't stop thinking about it:beer:  


FA


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> yeah so to conserve board space....why not make one forum for all of them.....also, if you think about it, we might all learn a few tricks from each other based on the different regions we live in.......all in the interest of EVERYONE catching more trophies!!
> 
> 
> I would like Flea weigh in on this when he gets a chance.....I can't stop thinking about it:beer:
> ...


exactly you never know what will and wont work.:beer:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I don't see how that would save space? Because you still would have rig questions in the local forums.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

But, it would put all the info in one location.

I'd contribute and vote go for it.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Here Here
I like it I like it I like it


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Rig making forum*

Works for me....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Are all*

my ideas being taken, i already said this   You could still post question on the open forum about rigging. But like anything else, a mod would move it if he felt that it belong in the rigging section....That section would contain, Pictures and full detail on how and what to use.....if a person ask...."should he use steel for stripers" that type of question would stay in the open forum.....This would help on searches, because now all "How/Where/when" to use leaders or tie a knot would be under its own section....:beer: i dont mine, you guys can take my ideas


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ditto.*

:beer:


Digger said:


> I don't see how that would save space? Because you still would have rig questions in the local forums.


I dont think we need to take all these forums elsewhere....

The more forums you have, the more spread out the board gets. Im all for keeping things simple so there is less to peruse through all the time.

Unless you want to make a Custom Rod Forum vs. regular store bought. Circle hook vs J hook forum; Oh, the Spinning vs Conventional Reel forums would be a hit as well....:beer:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I think you*

are making this more then what it really is. You wouldnt make a "Section" for everything and anything...You would start with one or two (Shark and rigging) anything talk about these two things would go into those sections. So if any question comes up, the person get direct to that section. And he does a "Search" in that section about anything on Sharking that he wants to know about....and the only response he would get is just about "Sharking"....The way the search feature is set now.....if i want to look for any info on sharking in just my region, i will only get the few feedbacks there. And then seeing that i don't get the answer that i want, i do a search on the whole forum....But now i get to look thru 20 pages or more, on anything that has the word "Shark" in it....This gets tiresome after awhile.....And the main reason i wanted to do this in the first place....Was because everytime a new person came on the board to ask a question on something...I would go do a search on it....and now i understand why some don't even bother....There is just too much "Extra" stuff to go thru, till you find a answer for your question.....But give something its own section...and things would be faster and easy to find....and they can always ask New questons....:fishing:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Firespyder7 said:


> :beer:
> 
> I dont think we need to take all these forums elsewhere....
> 
> ...


I agree and dont forget th bait vs lure forum...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*staying*

set in your ways, and never thinking outside the box. Will keep you from growing.....New things arent a bad....I understand some people not wanting to have something new, because it might start more trouble  (in their own eyes) But for something to keep growing it must start doing new things....Move on or get out of the way...but do something :fishing: Just my opinion


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> I agree and dont forget th bait vs lure forum...



still laughing Ryan.....mono vs. braid / Daiwa vs Shimano....

guess it can go on and on........


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> still laughing Ryan.....mono vs. braid / Daiwa vs Shimano....
> 
> guess it can go on and on........


It'll start looking like SOL then. You cant find chit on that board because it has 21921 different forums. K.I.S.S.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

I have to agree on this one. There are so many rig styles and personal preferences that I think it would end up being nothing but arguments and put downs because someone may not agree with someone else is using. Like others have said, braid vs. mono, circle vs. "j", custom vs store bought. I think it's fine the way it is.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Im picking up what your putting down.*



jettypark28 said:


> set in your ways, and never thinking outside the box. Will keep you from growing.....New things arent a bad....I understand some people not wanting to have something new, because it might start more trouble  (in their own eyes) But for something to keep growing it must start doing new things....Move on or get out of the way...but do something :fishing: Just my opinion


I wish I was set in my ways. I think it would make things a little easier at times. 

I must admit, it can be tiresome reading through the search pages; I usually never ask anyone to do a search for anything .

I like reading the new peoples questions and the answers they are givin even if they've been hashed out before. I usually find that there is always something new for someone to add about a particular subject.

...I digress...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

The braid vs mono thing is always entertaining, IDC who ya are


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

At this rate we need a "Crazy New Ideas for Forums" forum


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*This is true*

It is entertaining. I think the problem is when a "new guy or girl" asks for advise or tips they are told "this is the only way" to do it in a roundabout way. It tends to get confusing sometimes. Also sometimes the questions that are asked are too broad and that's where ya get a boat load of different answers. I know that sometimes the same question gets asked over and over again and that's a pain to. That's what makes this board the BEST out there. There are plenty of peple here to help others. For example, I myself have NEVER been to the OBX. NEVER fished there. When I do get there to fish I will be prepared in my gear that I need to use. Where did I get this information? From the great fisherman here on this board.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Yo Ryan....
Heres a few more forum ideas..

Finished Fusion vs. Un-Finished Fusion.....which is better? 

Beer vs. Mr.Brown.

Fishing with a hottie...vs fishin with your Broke Back buddy.

Fishing the Point vs fishing Monatauk.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Don’t forget….

The “report where I was catching my fish” vs. the “here’s the rock and gps coordinates that I was standing at” forum.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I like the idea*

of a Rig Tying Forum.

And for all of you that thinks it's a bad idea, that fine; but keep all your BS to yourselves.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Orest said:


> of a Rig Tying Forum.
> 
> And for all of you that thinks it's a bad idea, that fine; but keep all your BS to yourselves.


Take it easy Orest. They're just having a little fun. I'm sure it's nothing personal. After all, this IS just the internet


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Yo Al....

How about the Asian Connection vs the ******* Connection?  

Monkey on a Stick vs BBQ


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Orest said:


> of a Rig Tying Forum.
> 
> And for all of you that thinks it's a bad idea, that fine; but keep all your BS to yourselves.


Wow...this is turning into mono vs braid thread.

Orest, my friend....rigs and setups differ from state to state...what will work in New England will not particularly work in the Gulf of Missisippi.

Rigs, setups and tackle vary from region to region...why not just post a question or fact in the specified region?

Diversity makes things easier...versus having 1 main "rig tying forum" and having one region say their way is better.

That's why the fun started....

Can ya see it now?

The Point in Buxton vs. Manatauk.

The Everglades vs. the Bayou

Matapeake peir vs Lynnhaven Pier


Take it easy....its just fishing........



> Monkey on a Stick vs BBQ


no doubt....anything bar-b-que'd on a stick is good...besides I get both meats from my local ASPCA 

Betcha my hand tied ( 80lbs fluro)double bottem rig with real glass beads, 4/0 Owner circle hooks and and Spro barrell swivels and snap swivel is better than yours ..........


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

How about....

Wishin' vs. Fishin'

I think what we really need are some forums for fishing reports....


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I plan to learn a lot either way. I tie my own rigs and probably this would show me my mistakes.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Love the idea!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Wow...this is turning into mono vs braid thread.
> 
> Orest, my friend....rigs and setups differ from state to state...what will work in New England will not particularly work in the Gulf of Missisippi.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you got to have those quailty rigs to land those winged monsters.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'll have to vote for not creating a new forum for rigs, as most of the topics have been discussed before. A quick search yields a lot of information that seems to get posted over and over. Having separate forums will just end up getting less visibility and not as much discussion. 

I do think there should be a sticky in the Bible for "surf basics" or something like that to discuss general basics for surf fishing, like gear selection, use, bait, etc.


----------



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

Here is a site I came across a while ago

http://www.geocities.com/tony2kuk/rigs.html


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Any reason why I couldn't just rename Rod/Plug building to Rod/Plug/Rigs? That forum is for building your own stuff for fishing, after all.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Sand flea*

I'll second that Idea ... most of it has been done and redone many times over ... 

I do see how a section for species of fish would be nice though ... take red drum/redfish .... they are all thru the gulf and a good ways up the Atlantic coast ..... so one location for info would be kewl ...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Excellent idea Flea, guess thats why you get paid th big bucks...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Yes*

that why you are the "Boss" sandflea...thats a great idea....i vote for that also...:beer: :beer:


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

then why not name it the "do it yourself" forum. I will second Fleas notion to do that thou, but just wondering...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*ep*

That would work great.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Great Idea!! but I bet there will be some heated BS that will go on in there now.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

sand flea said:


> Any reason why I couldn't just rename Rod/Plug building to Rod/Plug/Rigs? That forum is for building your own stuff for fishing, after all.


Great Idea! I vote for it.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

how about re-naming it to do it yourself with sub -forums ?like this 

Do it yourself

----rod building

----lure making

----rigging forum 

then you could put other how to"s in it 

just a idea! dont wanna upset those rod building guys and inveade there space


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> how about re-naming it to do it yourself with sub -forums ?like this
> 
> Do it yourself
> 
> ...


sub folders would be a good idea.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Jokingly - I think FishinAddiction needs his own forum.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I second that


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I like the sub folder idea.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ummm...... cough..... cough the people have spoken !! where is sand flea?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I like it too!!!

We need a POLL !!!!

Been a long time since we had a POLL!


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

sweet , now we just need to orginize it so we dont have to dig for them.


----------

